# Kontonr. unkenntlich machen



## cashmoney (21. Apr 2009)

Hallo,

ich brauche eine Funktion (Code) wie ich z.B. die Kontonr. die der Kunde in der Leiste eingegeben hat, die später bei der Ansicht die ersten 4 stellen unkenntlich macht (d.h. die ersten vier Zahlen der Kontonr. mit einem X umwandeln)...

kann mir da jemand helfen wie ich das umsetzen kann ?

Schonmal DANKE im VORAUS


----------



## HoaX (21. Apr 2009)

Im Prinzip klingt das trivial. Wo kommst du da nicht weiter? Einfach die Nummer in einen String umwandeln, ersten vier Stellen abschneiden und "xxxx" dran setzen.

Btw. ist es ehr gängig die letzen Stellen unkenntlich zu machen.


----------



## Ebenius (21. Apr 2009)

HoaX hat gesagt.:


> Btw. ist es ehr gängig die letzen Stellen unkenntlich zu machen.


Mit RegExps sähe das bspw. so aus: 
	
	
	
	





```
final String anonymisedAcount = account.replaceFirst(".{4}$", "xxxx");
```
Ebenius


----------

